# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Favorite Books

## sonamsharma

Hello Friends,

    Please tell me about your favorite books.

----------


## Dave A

After you...

----------


## Citizen X

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Please tell me about your favorite books.


I read a good book recently entitled *‘The* *Charlatan*,’ *by Professor fouronenine*.
He has solutions for everything including but not limited to

1.Return lost love spells that will reunite you and your ex-lover, ex-husband or ex-wife in a few days.
2.Business Problem Solutions
3. Penis enlargement spell
4. Breast enlargement spell
5. A spell for winning any court case even if you guilty;
6. A spell to pass your exams without studying;
7. A spell to get you a government tender without any paper work;
8. A spell to get you to win the lotto;
9. A spell to cure AIDS, Cancer and heart disease within 24 hours

Some compelling reading I tell you!!

What books have you been reading??

----------

wynn (29-Jul-13)

----------


## adrianh

Good one!

----------


## tec0

Right; Gemmell David, White Wolf, The Swords of Night and Day, Dark Moon, Legend, The First Chronicles of Druss The Legend, The legend of Death Walker, Echoes of the Great Song, The Hawk Eternal, Knight of the Renown, Lion of Macedon, Dark Prince, Morninstar, Sword in the Storm, Midnight Falcon, Ravenheart, Stormrider, Ghost King, The last Sword of Power, Wolf in the Shadow, The last Guardian, Bloodstone, Lord of the Silver Bow and Waylander 

Ok I am not going to type out everything again... 

Edding David "6 books" 
Feist,Raymond E "8 books" 
Pratchett,Terry "14 books give or take" 
Weis,Margaret Hickman "yea I am going to have to count them one-day"
Zahn, Timothy "about 4 books I think 5...."
Clive Barker "about 14 books in total"

Also Multiple books on time travel, how to make your own beer, Quantum mechanics, Basic string theory, game theory,Advance mathematics, Chemistry, bio chemistry, germ theory, robotics and electronics, advance electronics, PLC design, PLC programming.

Oh and metaphysics fun stuff

----------

Amahle Dladsa (01-Mar-21)

----------


## Blurock

Asterix ... :Wink:

----------


## adrianh

tec0 - good one, you forgot to add your most favourite favourite: Noddy and Bigears go to town.

----------


## Citizen X

@ Tec0, Blurock and Adrian: now I’m jealous, I’ve just got to include my current favourites:

Pat the Bunny;
Peek a who*;*
Brown Bear, Brown Bear, What do You See?
Harold and the Purple Crayon;
The Going to Bed Book;
The Little Engine That Could;
Sheep in a Jeep;
The Runaway Bunny;
Once Upon a Potty;

----------


## Citizen X

@ Sonamsharma, still waiting for your favourite books!!!

_Dave A, can cast spells as well!!!_ He can make YOU dissappear, ofcourse, he'll have to chant the spell in the prescribed manner...

----------


## Dave A

> _Dave A, can cast spells as well!!!_ He can make YOU dissappear


 :Rofl: 

I do try to use my magic powers only in the best interests of the TFSA community, of course  :Wink:

----------


## adrianh

Don't forget about**: 
Jack and the beanstalk.
Little red riding hood.

----------


## Citizen X

> I do try to use my magic powers only in the best interests of the TFSA community, of course


I suspect the word "dele*ted!"* might ring a bell :Stick Out Tongue: 
We leave these difficult decisions to you Boss :Wink:

----------


## wynn

The all time classic 'Cat in a Hat' by the good Doctor Seuss

----------


## Citizen X

Okay, now you guys are intimidating me by the sheer calibre of books you are reading!

Well, I've got news for you, I just read 'The Three little pigs!"

----------


## adrianh

I am also keen on: Noddy goes to town (The revised version without that horribly racist Gollywog)

----------


## pmbguy

Winnie the Pooh does it for me. I enjoy the dynamic between the two opposite poles of Tiger and Eeyore, who are you?

----------


## Citizen X

> Winnie the Pooh does it for me. I enjoy the dynamic between the two opposite poles of Tiger and Eeyore, who are you?


Winnie the Pooh, no less! Don’t think I can beat that one! That said: “The Stinky Cheese Man: And Other Fairly Stupid Tales by Jon Scieszka, is keeping me glued and *spell bound* to every page!

----------


## pmbguy

For the mal pit eeters

Jon Scieszka (SHEH-ska: which phonetically resembles the Polish word for "path," ścieżka) was born September 8, 1954 in Flint, Michigan and is an American author of children's literature, best known for his collaborations with illustrator Lane Smith. He is also a nationally recognized reading advocate, and the founder of Guys Read – a web-based literacy program for boys whose mission is "to help boys become self-motivated, lifelong readers." [1] In 2008 was named the National Ambassador for Young People's Literature by the Librarian of Congress.[2][3] His Time Warp Trio series, which teaches kids history, has been adapted into a television show.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon_Scieszka

----------

Citizen X (29-Jul-13)

----------


## wynn

> Winnie the Pooh does it for me.


Glad I could help  :Wink:

----------


## pmbguy

Thanks wynn


Ok so now to the shortlist of Best movies ever come on




Forest Gump 
Another Earth
The Butterfly Effect 
Pulp fiction 


Worst painful movies or series ever

High school musical
Mama Mia the movie (Not the band)
Small vile 
My favorite candidate for the prize of all time worst movie or series ever is undoubtedly......Glee eeeeheee heeeee 
Makes me sick.
I swear I can’t  think of anything worse. I hope I don’t go to hell, because this shit would be playing 24/7

----------


## adrianh

Best movies:

Dark Shadows with Johnny Depp
Absolutely brilliant tongue in cheek vampire movie. I rate this as his best movie of all time.

American Psycho
I love the way he is totally normal yet totally f*cked in the head and nobody believes him when he tells them that he is a serial killer.

American Beauty
Stunning movie about a guy going through a midlife crisis...yea yea, I can relate.

Empire of the Sun
Beautiful movie about a young British boy in a concentration camp right next to a Japanese airfield during the second world war...the music and visuals are simply fantastic.

Battlefield Earth 
Those horribly stupid aliens really don't want to be on earth, they just want to drink and make money...

District 9
This is the best political satire I've ever seen. People make the mistake of taking the movie seriously...it is very tonque in cheek.

Addams Family
Stunning dark humour.

Falling Down
About a guy who snaps one day and gets even with everybody who gets in his face...I think we all feel like doing it now and again.

Upside Down
Very clever Sci Fi love story.

Alice in Wonderland with Johnny Depp
Brilliant arty rendition of the old classic.

Anything by Tim Burton
All his movies are simply brilliant.

...
and many many more...


The movies that I dislike...
waaaayyyy too many to mention...

----------


## Blurock

> Asterix ...


I wasn't joking. Asterix is one of my favourites as I just love the humour and admire the art of animation.

Some of my other favourites are;

1. The Rubáiyát of Omar Khayyám.  His prose and philosophy is inspiring
2. The Prophet by Kalil Gibran
3. The Republic - Plato
4. New Atlantis - Sir Francis Bacon
5. The Girl who played with fire - Stieg Larsson (The girl with the dragon tattoo & The girl who kicked the Hornets' Nest)
6. Seven days - Deon Meyer (Trackers, Dead before dying etc etc)
7. The Doctor of Stalingrad - Heinz G. Konsalik ( I read many of his books when I was younger and more into the gory stuff)
8. Andre P Brink - The ambassador, Dry white season
9. Books about historical events - Egyptology and South Africa in particular (I hated history at school and shunned the subject)

I get my inspiration from the Bible and love reading about historical events and excavations that throws more light on the how, what and where to allow a better understanding and insight of events.

----------


## wynn

> I get my inspiration from the Bible and love reading about historical events and excavations that throws more light on the how, what and where to allow a better understanding and insight of events.


Blurock you might enjoy my scribblings check it out at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/332256
buy it if you feel generous.

----------


## Citizen X

Im in a quandary here!


When I visit your various links, Im not entirely certain if your business model is even lawful in South Africa. Since you are marketing yourself here, you are subject to our South African laws and jurisdictions.



Im pleased however to advise that The Traditional Healers Organisation of South Africa are busy cleaning shop in that they have realised that individuals who make outrageous claims are bringing profession into disrepute. This applies especially to those who make claims that they can make you win the lotto, win a court case, cure aids, cancer etc. Common sense is informing people that the only way you can get your penis enlarged (if thats what you want) is to have surgery or for the fairer sex, if you want your breasts enlarged, youll have to resort to surgery by way of breast implants. Common sense is informing people that no one is able to get you the lotto numbers!

There is now a Traditional Healers Council and you can only offer the services you offer if you are registered with them
Logistical concern: You in India, the client/patient is in South Africa, so how do you work your magic with no personal consultation? 


1. The only way you can practice and offer the services you do offer here in South Africa is to be classified as a Traditional Healer, in terms of section 1(definitional clause) of the Traditional Health Practitioners Act 22 of 2007:



traditional health practice means the performance of a function, activity, process or

service based on a traditional philosophy that includes the utilisation of traditional medicine
or traditional practice and which has as its object-
(a) the maintenance or restoration of physical or mental health or function; or
(b) the diagnosis, treatment or prevention of a physical or mental illness; or
(c) the rehabilitation of a person to enable that person to resume normal functioning within
the family or community; or
(d) the physical or mental preparation of an individual for puberty, adulthood, pregnancy,
childbirth and death, but excludes the professional activities of a person practising any of the professions
contemplated in the Pharmacy Act, 1974 (Act No 53 of 1974), the Health Professions Act,
1974 (Act No 56 of 1974), the Nursing Act, 1974 (Act No 50 of 1974), the Allied Health
Professions Act, 1982 (Act No 63 of 1982), or the Dental Technicians Act, 1979 (Act No 19
of 1979), and any other activity not based on traditional philosophy
herbalist means a person who engages in traditional health practice and is registered a
herbalist under this Act
traditional birth attendant means a person who engages in traditional health practice and
is registered as a traditional birth attendant under this Act;
traditional health practitioner means a person registered under this Act in one or more of
the categories of traditional health practitioners;
unprofessional conduct means any act or omission which is improper or disgraceful or
dishonourable or unworthy of the traditional health profession


2. Section 43 of the Act provides

*False representations, false entries in register and impersonation
*(1) A person is guilty of an offence if he or she -
(a) by means of a false representation procures or attempts to procure for himself or herself or any other person, registration or any certificate or decision referred to in this Act;
(b) makes or causes to be made any unauthorised entry or alteration in or removal from a register, certified copy thereof, or extract therefrom or any certificate issued under this Act;
(c) wilfully destroys, damages or renders illegible any entry in the register or, without the permission of the holder thereof, any certificate issued under this Act;
(d) forges or, knowing it to be forged, utters any document purporting to be a certificate issued under this Act;
(e) impersonates any person registered in terms of this Act; or
(f) supplies or offers to supply to any person not registered under this Act or any other law, an instrument or appliance which can be used, or is claimed to be effective, for the purpose of diagnosing, treating or preventing physical or mental defects, illnesses or deficiencies, whilst knowing that such instrument or appliance will be used by such unregistered person for the purpose of performing for gain an
act which such unregistered person is in terms of this Act or any other law prohibited from performing for gain.
(2) A person found guilty of an offence contemplated in subsection (1) is liable on conviction to a fine or to a period of imprisonment or to both a fine and a period of imprisonment.


Our own legitimate traditional healers wont be pleased that you offering services to their target market(Its a business thing!!)

http://www.traditionalhealth.org.za/t/traditional_healing_and_law.html

----------


## vieome

> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/332256
> buy it if you feel generous.


Did you write that?, enjoyed the samples, would of bought it , if it had a rand price tag.

----------


## vieome

> that individuals who make outrageous claims are bringing profession into disrepute.


Very Good points. 


They are however two aspects of traditional medicine, one that uses herbs and stuff to cure the body, and one that cures problems with the mind. Example if a man believes that carry a certain stone in his pocket will give him confidence, chances are it will. And while we may all argue that there is no way a stone can give one confidence, the seller of the stone, in this case sells a pyschological cure. Belief in tranditional medicine is so strong in Africa, that even leaders of a high education standard were willing to believe that diesel refined oil could flow from a rock.

----------


## wynn

> Did you write that?, enjoyed the samples, would of bought it , if it had a rand price tag.


Yes it is the result of my attention deficit disorder
It is only R40 in $US
The international market is so much bigger than ours and they don't know what a Rand is, that is why I decided to distribute through Smashwords beside the fact that they do the distribution for free and only take a small comm for every book sold.  :Wink:

----------


## adrianh

@Vanash - what are you on about?

----------


## adrianh

@wynn....super cool....

...one thing that ADDRs seem to have in common is love for writing...

----------


## Citizen X

> @Vanash - what are you on about?


@ Adrian, our sonamsharma offers many ‘services,’ the following are just two examples:


*1."vashikaran Mantra For Love* is the most dominant and powerful mantra to get lost love back in life. Love can be took place between couples or it may be between parents and children. *Vashikaran Mantra For Love* makes a person's life quite easier and peaceful and the effect of it is like we can do our work with full concentration. As, it is quite difficult to maintain your love life, because our life has turned onto various turning points.for this, vashikaran mantra is the best approach."

2*." Black magic* is a popular word, which is named with the tag of "Kala Jadoo". It is also referred to as the supernatural power which is generally used for selfish and jealous purposes. A person who is captured in this magic will not do anything right. Soon their problems will be converted in to the uncontrollable problems. Their problems will be solved by only one person called as the *Black Magic Specialist* Astrologer. 

Pt. Pankaj Sharma is the world popular *Black Magic Specialist* Astrologer, who is specialized in the world of astrology. We gained this fame just because of our work. We provide services to the people only to pull out their problems from their life in such a manner, which gives its effect permanently. Through Pt. Pankaj Sharma, you will definitely get the overall treatment and perfect prescription from the doctor of astrology. After getting a contact with us, you are absolutely feels free from every problem of your life."

You get this by calling +91 9799092205, I presume it’s not for free and you have to pay some fee;

Now, here in SA such services are regulated by the Traditional Healers Council in terms of the Traditional Health Practitioners Act 22 of 2007. You offer such services in SA, you need to be accredited and registered with this council failing which you are committing an offence.

*Here’s the thing though:* Sonamsharma is not physically in SA, so jurisdiction wise, which country has jurisdiction??

*Also,* knowing our South African traditional healers as I do, I doubt they’ll appreciate this competition for their target market!
*The question is:* Is the Traditional Healers council a toothless tiger? What , if anything can they do about this?
I know for a fact that they cleaning house, as some of their officials were on 702 a couple of months back lambasting the so called ‘Professor,’ who can get you the lotto number, cure aids and by just saying a few magical words, your penis gets enlarged from 8 inches to 20 inches!

----------


## adrianh

@Vanash, ah, ok, now I get you, you followed the links in his signature.

----------


## adrianh

I think that the most powerful mantra to get lost love back is this "I got you your own limitless credit card"

----------

wynn (02-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> I think that the most powerful mantra to get lost love back is this "I got you your own limitless credit card"


Works for me :Embarrassment: 
Think about it though, most of our South African traditional healers aren’t computer and internet savvy. They operate old school. Look at this character, he/she, whoever they really are, have an elaborate website. Knowing our South African brothers and sisters as you know them, do you reckon, sonamsharma makes them happy or angry from a competition perspective?

----------


## Dave A

My favourite book of all time is _The Art of War_. Among other things, it has led me to tackle problems like spammers on community websites with a certain rather peaceful zen.

Sometimes I even get to see their waves charge in and being shattered, their energy dissipated against the unmoving rocks - their efforts lost to the world as if they never existed.

----------


## HR Solutions

My favourite reading at the moment is reading what people from india,rajasthan write.  :Smile:

----------


## Citizen X

@ Sonamsharma :Wink: 

*Think of this possible client*, he simply introducing himself to you by his nickname, *as his real name tends to send chills through people.* In his narrative , he informs you that he’s better known as the Madimole Monster, but that he doesn’t expect you as the service provider to judge him, as he’s in jail, with a few of his accused for among other crimes murder. He’s currently in jail, but would like very much to procure your services of casting a love spell as well as casting a win a potential Constitution Court appeal. *He knows you charge a fee*, he’s prepared to pay you R2000 . He wants you to make a spell to get him and his victim, he’s former ex-wife, back together and he wants you to cast a spell for his possible appeal to the Constitutional Court. He feels that his right to a fair trial was compromised on various grounds. Now he and his co-accused have already thought it through: That if you double cross them, they somehow, going to get out and get you. That only want a value for their money and importantly is both winning a case somehow and getting his wife back. Now he’s trusting you with his instruction. He reminds that he willing and able to pay. He wants and demands results and no liase faize .
*What assurances can you give the Madimole Monister?*

----------


## adrianh

@vanash ... you opened the door... yes, and this lot is different from your blind faith in religion in what way exactly?...tough one hey...if you can have blind faith in your story book then surely his client can have blind faith in him.

Nee ou broer, classical logic 101 - you can't have your cake and eat it...either you apply logic or you don't, how come logic is only applied to this circumstance but not to people who have blind faith in a supreme being - how do you know that this piesang @Sonamsharma is not a supreme being?

----------


## Citizen X

> @vanash ... you opened the door... yes, and this lot is different from your blind faith in religion in what way exactly?...tough one hey...if you can have blind faith in your story book then surely his client can have blind faith in him.
> 
> Nee ou broer, classical logic 101 - you can't have your cake and eat it...either you apply logic or you don't, how come logic is only applied to this circumstance but not to people who have blind faith in a supreme being - how do you know that this piesang @Sonamsharma is not a supreme being?


It’s really quite simple to lay at rest. In this case Sonamsharma has a money motive. The entire concept is intrinsically linked with receiving huge amounts of money.
The blameworthy one is unfortunately the client who goes back time and time again for the prize!
The lesson is that someone who is going to potentially charge you a R600 consultation fee is not going to happily give you genuine lotto winning numbers which would get you say R10 000 000!!

----------


## adrianh

Hmmm...never really thought of it that way....makes sense.

----------


## Thato89

*Have any of you  ever read Siddhartha by Hermann Hesse? I assume you all have, but if you're like me and you were never interested in books when you were younger, YOU NEED TO READ IT NOW. It's no surprise that an author like Herman Hesse has created this masterpiece of a philosophy. I promise you that reading the book and truly grasping the many meanings behind it will help change your life I promise!!!!  *  Do you have an opinion about the book? Let me know, I would love to hear what you thought of this classic!

----------


## Dana

At the top of my list:
1) Mike Summey and Roger Dawson - The Weekend Millionaire's Secret to Investing in Real Estate - this is the best book money can buy on rental properties.
2) T Harv Eker - Secrets of the Millionaire Mind - Think Rich to get Rich - this book will simply blow your mind.
3) James Rickards - Currency Wars , The death of Money and The new case for Gold - Straight from the insiders on what's going on in the world economy and how to protect yourself.
4) Dolf De Roos - RealE Estate Riches - This is the guy that show Robert Kiyosaki how to start.
5) Robert Kiyosaki - Well he is one of my rich dad's that helped me to get on the right track.

----------


## skcinfotech

My favorite book is Geeta By Lord shree Krishna

----------


## RyderFly

> I read a good book recently entitled *The* *Charlatan*, *by Professor fouronenine*.
> He has solutions for everything including but not limited to
> 
> 1.Return lost love spells that will reunite you and your ex-lover, ex-husband or ex-wife in a few days.
> 2.Business Problem Solutions
> 3. Penis enlargement spell
> 4. Breast enlargement spell
> 5. A spell for winning any court case even if you guilty;
> 6. A spell to pass your exams without studying;
> ...


Lol, I wanna try some spells hahahaha

----------


## slavkoo

My favorite book of all time is a Sci Fi novel called Santiago: Myth of the far future by Mike Resnick. Think Firefly meets The good, the bad & the ugly.

----------


## MeFrank

Felt in love with Peter Watts books after reading his _Blindsight_ novel.

----------


## Chack

I love to read books, but my favorite is Chosen (House of Night) --by P.C. Cast

----------


## adrianh

The subtle art of not giving a fxck by Mark Manson.

The book is very insightful - It teaches you the difference between the things that are your fault and the things that are your responsibility. It also shows you that you worry about many things that simply aren't worth the bother.

https://markmanson.net/not-giving-a-fuck

----------


## Citizen X

Spelling mistakes in leading publications
Over the years I have come across numerous spelling mistakes, typographical mistakes and grammar relates mistakes in leading publications. I started to write them down from June 2019. 
1: Details of publication: Wilbur Smith: Predator: Orion Mintaka (UK)Ltd:2016: First published in Great Britain: Harper Collins Publishers:2016 Page 84, sentence13



It reads as follows: He wanted people to know that however he might look now, hed started out as a blue-collar kid, working his way up from nothing by ability, determination and damned hard work.

It should read:

He started out as a blue-collar kid working his way up from nothing but ability, determination and damned hard work

2. Details of publication: Clive Clusser: Sahara: Harper Collins Publishers:1 London Bridge Street, London, SEI9gF:2017 :Stick Out Tongue: age 30

Background: Kitty Mannocks plane crashes in the desert, at this juncture, there are no ships!!!!!

Sentence 20

Reads as follows:

She decided she had to make an attempt at reaching a village or the motor track. It was suicide to stay near the ship.

It should read:

She decided she had to make an attempt at reaching a village or the motor track. It was suicide to stay near the plane.

2.1 Same book, same author and publisher: Page 35:Sentence 1-3

It reads:

After travelling through the desert for days or weeks, seeing no animals, meeting no humans, civilization, no matter how tiny or primitive, comes as a stunning surprise.

Rational: there is a comma after humans, then the noun civilisation.

It should read

After traveling through the desert for days or weeks, seeing no animals, meeting no human civilization, no matter how tiny or primitive, comes as a stunning surprise

2.2 Same book, publisher and author: Page 36: Sentence 2

Typographical error despite the safety of direct speech. It is accepted that a speaker in direct speech can speak in slang or broken English, however, this does not apply in the following context as the speaker Major Ian Fairweather is well spoken!

It reads:

The death blow came about forty years go when its wells began to dry up.

It should read:

The death blow came about forty years ago when its wells began to dry up.

2.3 Same book, same author and publisher: Page 112: Sentence 25

It reads:

Very considerate of then to do as my thought waves demand.

It should read:

Very considerate of them to do as my thought waves demand.

3.1 Clive Cussler: The Chase(Michael Joseph) Penguin Book, Penguine Group, 80 Strand, London WC2r ORL, England, 2007:Page 11, Sentence 7

It reads

One suspender held up torn and ragged pants that were stuffed into scuffed and worn boots that should been thrown in the trash gully behind the town long ago.

It should read

One suspender held up torn and ragged pants that were stuffed into scuffed and worn boots that should have been thrown in the trash gully behind the town long ago.

3.2 Clive Cussler: Spartan Gold: Penguine Books ltd. England:2009: Page 325

It reads:

I agree, but theyll still have the same the dilemma.

It should read

I agree, but theyll still have the same dilemma.

----------


## Citizen X

My Favorite Wilbur Smith books are : Vicious Circle, those in Peril and Predator(the Hector Cross series)

My favorite Lee Child books are: Personal, The Affair, and Night School.

----------


## vieome

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/16951017...der_1695101723 My favorite book . PLEASE DO NOT READ THIS BOOK by C Petersen AKA

----------


## dellatjie

I am busy with an Afrikaans audio book Die Blou van onthou by Marita Vyver. I spend a lot of time in the car, so it makes sense. 

The story covers three generations of South Afrocan families and their relationships, while covering real life stories of South Africa over the years.

The storyline is intriguing, and at the same time I am getting a better idea of what our parents and grandparents went through. Almost done with the book!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Amahle Dladsa

_THE END OF HISTORY AND THE LAST MAN by Francis Fukuyama_

----------


## Blurock

The Prophet, by Omar Khayyam - the most beautiful prose that you will ever find. Also a beautiful artwork in animated film.

The Rubaiyat of Omar Khayyam originally published 1892 and still relevant today. Written as lyric poem in quatrains (four-line stanzas) presenting the deep feelings and emotions of the poet on subjects such as life, death, love, and religion.

----------

Amahle Dladsa (17-Feb-21)

----------


## Blurock

Oops! Big mistake! The Prophet was written by Khalil Gibran.  
The Prophet was also one of Elvis Presley's most loved books, which can still be seen in the Elvis museum.
The animated film by Salma Hayek with beautiful artwork is available on YouTube.

http://https://youtu.be/WUKW9HTwbvM

----------

Amahle Dladsa (17-Feb-21)

----------


## adrianh

My current favorite book is: "Unthink" By Chris Paley

He has a truly amazing theory of consciousness and the ideas in the book have become part of my daily life.

----------


## Blurock

I don't only read poems or philosophy. I love to read thrillers like Lee Childs and his Jack Reacher character.
In Afrikaans there is no-one better than Deon Meyer. I don't read the translated books as it does not do justice to his characters as it does in its original, regional dialect.

----------


## Amahle Dladsa

> Hello Friends,
> 
>     Please tell me about your favorite books.


Recently, I'm reading Neuromancer by William Gibson. Did you like Ghost in the Shell or The Matrix? What if I told you that the subgenre from which they drink was defined almost 30 years before and reached its climax in the 270 page story of a past-his-prime hacker who has to get back in the game? Neuromancer is a compelling story that has everything you would expect in a cyberpunk novel.

----------


## sherinemuasher

Well if you have your favourite books, then we can all pool in our own faves as well. That might just be the simplest way to make sure that everyone gets a chance to share what they love the most even if others are not that much interested about it.

----------


## mightytrader

My favourite book is Spud by John van de Ruit.

----------


## adrianh

I've decided yesterday that I am going to change my life - No more endless hours of YouTube....rather endless hours of reading - real paper books.

I re-read: 
Last Night    - Jonathan Livingston Seagull by Richard Bach. A beautiful book about becoming....
This morning - Who moved my cheese by Dr Spencer Johnson. One of THE BEST business books ever written...not only that, it is one of the best books ever written about dealing with change. 

Next up - The richest man in Babylon by George S. Clason

----------


## Blurock

Reading opens the mind and the imagination. It is so sad that kids no longer want to read. The bottom line is, if you cannot read, you cannot learn.

I think I passed school only because I was an avid reader. In primary school I used to grab the newspaper before starting with homework and was also a member at the local library. As a result my general knowledge was exceptional. 

In high school I never did any homework. I bunked school often in my snr years as I started to play in a band and was more interested in music and art. I did however, read all of my text books during the 1st semester, simply out of curiosity. Whatever we did in class was then revision for me.

----------

